# Kimberley Area (Dial Up DEATH!)



## Nephrurus (Sep 5, 2007)

I spent a fair bit of time in the northern area of the Kimberley on my last trip (as well as the west) and as the habitat is a little bit different (less rugged) we caught/ observed a different array of critters. 

Hope you enjoy the pics, I'll do a little spiel on each species. 

The old Dingo is quite common around these parts. Very curious, they'll often follow you at a distance when you're out herping. They are an incredibly important part of the ecosystem, supressing cats (and in areas furthur south like the central deserts, foxes). Faecal analysis has shown that in some areas during the wet season Dingos live on a diet of grasshoppers and cats.










_Ctenotus robustus_ (above and below). A common skink that has a very wide distribution and a habit of being caught in Elliott traps (like this one). 





A tiny blind snake _Ramphotyphlops howii_ that was very tricky to ID. It's tiny, so counting mid body scale rows and focussing on head scales is difficult. 













Common rock rats are one of the most commonly caught species in sandstone areas. 

Brown Tree Snakes up north get quite big and very spectacular. This one was a beauty. Please excuse the handling shot, but i feel it is worthy of inclusion as it gives a decent indication of the size of this animal. 









A few turtle species are found up there, this one is reasonably common, _Chelodinia rugosa_. 





There are many species of bat through the Kimberley. This is one of the smallest, _Vespadelus caurinus_









Like a sandswimmer, the _Glaphryomorphus isolepis_ "swims" through dirt. 

One of the commonest gecko species under sandstone slabs was _Gehyra nana_. 









Ningbing Antechinus are one of the most beautiful small mammals found in the region (I'm just saying that, i have a soft spot for Dasyurids.... it's the quick of the nail bed). This particular animal was carrying 4 pouch young. 









_Lerista kalumbaru_ is a fairly secretive species that is found under rocks surrounded by thick leaf litter. 

Proablepharus tenuis is one of the smallest lizards around. They are a pain to pick up as my fingers aren't small enough! Pictured is a full grown adult. 









Rock ringtail possums are usually very shy, but seem to be fairly approachable when they have young with them. We saw a total of 3 young on the trip. This animal is a male and was found with it's mate and one young. 









_Diporiphora bennetti_ is fairly common (evident) in freshly burnt areas. They have a short flight distance, so often let you approach quite close. 

Long Haired Rats _Rattus villosisimus_ are the main food item for the Water Python at Fogg Dam. It occured to me that although everyone hears alot about them, few people have actually seen one. They get fairly big. 









Orange leaf nose bat. Threatened species. Very delicate cave dwellers. 





_Heteronotia planiceps_ (above and below) are uncommon under sandstone slabs. They seem to prefer cooler rocks sheltered by trees and leaf litter. 





The Orange Naped Snake _Furina ornata_ is a very spectacular elapid that has a very wide distribution. Beautiful patterning over the scales. Skink specialist. 













Last but not least, the magnificent kimberley rock monitor_Varanus glauertii_. Amazingly marked. THis one was just a baby found under a piece of sandstone about 20cm x 10cm. 









Hope you enjoy the photos. 

All photos are property of Henry Cook, and cannot be used without his permission. 

All the best, 

-Henry Cook


----------



## pugsly (Sep 5, 2007)

Great stuff mate.

Love to get there one day..

That orange nape a super shot


----------



## method (Sep 5, 2007)

awesome pics, luv that brown tree snake.

Makes me wanna go out and do sum herping for myself


----------



## S.D. (Sep 6, 2007)

When I first saw that BTS pic I thought it must have been a BHP – that thing is HUGE! Great pics too btw man. There’s a whole lot of stuff in the Kimberley’s. Very interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 6, 2007)

the bts are rippers!,thanks for sharing


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 6, 2007)

some awesome photo's there mate


----------



## glebopalma (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome _V. glauerti_, I love the patern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr feegle (Sep 6, 2007)

love the twin tail on the NANA
Great photos looks like a beautiful part of the country


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 6, 2007)

they are awesome pics there mate


----------



## cmclean (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to go with you all next trip..... Looks like you had a great time and are extremely knowledgable on Australian Fauna. Are the trips for work or pleasure?


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> The old Dingo is quite common around these parts. Very curious, they'll often follow you at a distance when you're out herping. They are an incredibly important part of the ecosystem, supressing cats (and in areas furthur south like the central deserts, foxes). Faecal analysis has shown that in some areas during the wet season Dingos live on a diet of grasshoppers and cats.


 
Good to see someone who knows the importance of Top predators in suppressing introduced mesopredators. Eradicating the Dingo is possibly the biggest mistake we can make for many small mammal species, from a conservation point of view. 

Great shots, Some of that stuff is amazing to see in the flesh, but these will have to do for now


----------



## hodges (Sep 6, 2007)

love the kimberley rock monitor and the bats . thanks for sharing 
cheers,
brad


----------



## Kyro (Sep 6, 2007)

That Antechinus is absolutely gorgeous Henry, i have a bit of a soft spot for those little guys too.Do the males suffer a similar fate to other Antechinus species:lol:?


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 6, 2007)

What an awesome adventure. Thanks for sharing.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## kelly (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pictures Neph, that one of the bat is gorgeous!

P.S...Didn't see any coastal carpets did you? I know they're your fave


----------



## dazza74 (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx for sharing they are great pics looks like you had a great time


----------

